# Rogue Social Expertise



## Dragongrief (May 11, 2022)

I was originally reading this ability as you choose one of the listed skills to gain expertise in, but given that the other options give an expertise die and a related ability, I'm not so sure.

Could someone confirm?


----------



## W'rkncacnter (May 11, 2022)

...it uh...it plainly says you gain an expertise die on one of the listed skills. i don't know what you're confused about.


----------



## Anselm (May 11, 2022)

Dragongrief said:


> I was originally reading this ability as you choose one of the listed skills to gain expertise in, but given that the other options give an expertise die and a related ability, I'm not so sure.
> 
> Could someone confirm?



Expertise dice can stack, is that is what you're confused about. Getting multiple sources of expertise gives you a bigger die size.

You can never roll more than one expertise die on
the same roll. If another class feature or situation
grants an expertise die of any size that applies to
the same roll, you don’t gain another die; instead,
the size of the largest expertise die increases by one
step for that check, from 1d4 to 1d6, or 1d6 to 1d8. (Pg11)


----------



## WarDriveWorley (May 11, 2022)

"Social Expertise - You gain an expertise die on checks made with one of the following skills: Insight, Persuasion, or Sleight of Hand." 

Yeah this is a very plain option. You pick a skill listed and get an expertise die on it. As @Anselm said expertise die do stack and the thought behind this may have been to give an ability with multiple skills so the player can shore up a skill based on their build.


----------



## Dragongrief (May 11, 2022)

Thanks. 
I wanted to comfirm because the kickers for the other options seemed a little more significant than just ribbon abilities. Wasn't sure how much choice was weighed against "something extra".


----------

